# New Pack Member at Tahnee



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations. What a pretty girl. And a litter too.......... WOW!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She's a pretty girl! Congratulations!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your new family member. Eve is beautiful. Hoping the littles hit it off and start having great adventures in the near future. Looking forward to reading stories of all the fun. Also congratulations on the up coming litter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Eve is beautiful!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats!!! Cant wait to hear more about her (and your litter!).


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it sounds like a busy spring will slip into an even busier summer at your house  Congratulations all around! I hope you will post more photos and keep us updated on the adventures of Cher and Eva and of course your puppies - (that is something to look forward to for sure  )


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Very pretty girl. I hope she settles in well. You’re going to be busy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So pretty! Can you share a pic of Cher?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is for Wendy427, this is my Cher ❤ She is also a PowderPuff Crested. Cher is 9 years and my little shadow. The Goldens are terrified of her and she rules them with an iron paw


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

aWWWWW, Congrats, she's a sweetie!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, she's very cute!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations! What a cutie patootie  Oh my sounds like you sure do have a lot on your plate! Enjoy!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition, she’s a pretty girl. Fun times ahead at your house this summer!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! What a lovely girl.

Congratulations


----------

